# This Is Funky



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

May follow this one. Not American but interests me. Just another post of cool watches that are not mine lol


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks like a more or less cheaper watch from the switzerland... these 'Regulateurs' should make you believe that you own a real railroad watch (with the same accuracy). Movements of these watches usually have a lever escapement and a movement finishing of normal quality.

Perhaps you can show us the movement?

Cheers,

Andreas


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

yes not a super quality movement. those tricky Swiss


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, I had expected such a movement. Looks really nice, not the worst, but not a real railroad grade (as we know from the USA).


----------

